# svn repo for http and svn+ssh

## turtles

I am trying to set up a svn server that allows http and svn+ssh to the same repo dir.

I was following this guide http://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/subversion/trunk/contrib/server-side/svnstsw/README

but get the following error when compiling:

```
 /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile gcc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.  -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE  -I/usr/include/apr-1  -I../include   -pthread -Wall -Werror  -g -O2 -MT fso_is_changeable.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/fso_is_changeable.Tpo -c -o fso_is_changeable.lo fso_is_changeable.c

 gcc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include/apr-1 -I../include -pthread -Wall -Werror -g -O2 -MT fso_is_changeable.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/fso_is_changeable.Tpo -c fso_is_changeable.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/fso_is_changeable.o

fso_is_changeable.c: In function 'parent_dir':

fso_is_changeable.c:387:5: error: format not a string literal and no format arguments [-Werror=format-security]

fso_is_changeable.c:387:5: error: format not a string literal and no format arguments [-Werror=format-security]

cc1: all warnings being treated as errors

make[2]: *** [fso_is_changeable.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/root/http/svn/svnstsw-1.4/src'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/http/svn/svnstsw-1.4/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

```

is anyone running this?

----------

## cach0rr0

haven't tried that route. i tend to fear that which isn't done via portage

have, in the past, gone this route - http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Subversion/WebDAV

at work, rather than fussing with apache, we simply use tracd, and have it integrated with our subversion repos. Doesn't have the full feature set of something like an apache or nginx, but allows us to view revisions, submit bugs, track bugs, changesets within a bug, etc. 

HTH (?)

----------

## turtles

Yeah thanks I saw that wiki I am confused by

 *Quote:*   

> If you need a webinterface you should also merge www-apps/websvn. 

 

I kind of got the impression that guide excluded ssh users.

I need both svn+ssh access and http access.

I made a group for the svn+ssh users and  I have already restored the repo i cant run the script.

I did make apache the owner of the repo and added a group vcs.

apache is not in the vcs group, I added the group vcs to the svn+ssh user accounts. 

```

drwxrws--- 6 apache vcs  4096 Dec 25 22:58 .

drwxr-xr-x 5 root   root 4096 Dec 25 22:58 ..

drwxr-sr-x 2 apache vcs  4096 Dec 25 22:58 conf

drwxr-sr-x 6 apache vcs  4096 Dec 27 01:47 db

-rwxr-xr-x 1 apache vcs     2 Dec 25 22:58 format

drwxr-sr-x 2 apache vcs  4096 Dec 25 22:58 hooks

drwxr-sr-x 2 apache vcs  4096 Dec 25 22:58 locks

-rwxr-xr-x 1 apache vcs   229 Dec 25 22:58 README.txt
```

I was not sure about permissions etc.

When i try to check out I get a

```
 svn: Authorization failed
```

I am not opposed to using another method I really just need the svn+ssh access not the http

----------

